# How do you hear me?



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 27, 2006)

A man was telling his neighbor, "I just bought a new hearing aid.
 It cost me four thousand dollars, but it's state of the art. It's perfect."
"Really," answered the neighbor. "What kind is it?"
"Twelve thirty."


----------

